# SALE!!!! Solo Werks Coilovers from $449* after Mail In Rebate - December 2015 Only!!!!!



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ITS SOLO WERKS REBATE TIME AGAIN!!!!!!!*

For the the month of December, all orders of Solo Werks coilovers are able to submit for a $50 Mail In Rebate, which puts the final damage to your wallet down as low as $449 delivered to you once the dust settles!

*Click here to get more information on the Rebate, and to find your application*

OR

*Give us a PM, Email or Call Toll Free and we can confirm your application's part number and pricing delivered to you!*

As always the easiest way to get the quickest quote is to copy and past this info into a new PM and fill in your details:

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Solo Werks & the Vader Yule Log *

Stopped by Solo Werks today to pick up a stock order, and had to share. You can get 5 hours of this star wars yule log on Youtube by clicking here

We were able to get all orders from the weekend shipped out today, all tracking information has been emailed out so check your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Star Wars Tree Ornaments.... Home Made....Lego.... I'm in!!!*

This guy has some pretty neat Lego designs and tutorials!!! Check out his holiday designs here Chris McVeigh BUILDING GUIDES: HOLIDAY (the star wars builds are a little more than halfway down the page)

We will be running a half day tomorrow, December 24th and back in the office on Monday the 28th when we will be doing an in house install / upgrade on the suspension on our marketing managers MK6 VW Golf TDI. It will be the start of what we hope will become some great content for our FB page and upcoming website Blog.

Thank you to everyone for their support this year. We have some great plans for 2016 and look forward to bigger and better.

*From all of our staff and families, we wish you the very best of the Holiday Season. *

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just proves you need to be comfy to do anything on a grand scale.... lol*

*Only THREE DAYS LEFT to get in on the Solo Werks $50 Rebate for 2015!!!!*

Quite a few of you put your orders in over the weekend, so check your inbox's for tracking info (also look in your junk folders just in case) and are getting in on the $50 rebate!

Let us know if there are any questions on this or any other product or promotion we have running, we are here to help!!! :beer:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick shout out to everyone working in the cold!!!!!*

*FINAL TWO DAYS OF THE SOLO WERKS $50 MAIL IN REBATE!!!!*

Do not delay it any longer, get your order in!!!

Thanks for all the PM's, emails and phone calls this week. We are running a small crew this week due to holidays and you guys are keeping us busy!!!!

As always, we are here to help so let us know if you have any questions.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------

